# discouraged but willling



## Medusa Mantis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cheerio,

I have kept mantis for a short time now but circumstances have forced me to sell off my initial mating pairs of #9s and ghosts. Perhaps I will meet other cool like-minded folks on this forum to reinvigorate my passion. I am excited in getting a brood of diabolicas going in the states. If anyone have any to sell or trade hit me up. Hope to have good discussions with you folks.

M.M.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 8, 2006)

put an ad up in the mantids forsale/ wanted thing well welcome


----------



## Ian (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...plenty of place to obtain you wanted species here


----------

